# Vivarium Floor Mats Instead Of Substrate.



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Just putting the 'feelers' out to see if anyone would be interested in buying these mats. They are green in colour and made from thick, strong rubber so can easily cleaned and dried. No more risks of your pets swallowing substrates and these are reusable. Can be cut to size to suit your needs. Not sure on prices yet but looking about £2.00 a square foot, will confirm the price when i get more details.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

sounds like a good idea to me  id be willing to try them out.


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

i would be interested in them if you can deliver yes. how much for 3ft by 2 ft


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I may be interested. Would they be purchased in certain sizes or sizes made to order? I have a 6x2x2 that a retic will be going into and would like one to go in there and another as a spare for when I clean.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Can deliver but very heavy so it would be private courier. Nothing definate with prices, until maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Shoggy07 said:


> i would be interested in them if you can deliver yes. how much for 3ft by 2 ft


That would be £12 plus courier costs


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Right i've got the mats here, any measurement or almost any catered for. Postage will vary but will post the cheapest way once i know the weights. Payment to be made via Paypal. Will be placing some on Ebay also.


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

so what where the prices. for a 3 by 2 it was gna be 12 quid is that right?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yep £12 plus postage. Will weigh a 3x2 and check out with RM to see what they will charge later.


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

ok cheers let me know hw much in total?


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

i am also interested, how long till you are ready to take orders and do you take paypal?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes paypal is fine and you can order now but will have to confirm postage costs as it will depend on size and weight of course. it it's too heavy the it will be a private courier for £10.


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

do you know the price of delivery for my 3 by 2?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

gonna have to wait till i get the stacks just to make sure measurements are perfect... buuut how much would it be for a 4ft x 20" roughly?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> gonna have to wait till i get the stacks just to make sure measurements are perfect... buuut how much would it be for a 4ft x 20" roughly?


£16 plus postage £8.24


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Can i just add that it's important to get your measurements correct... always measure the inside of your vivs. If you give us the wrong measurements then we cant take responsibility.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> £16 plus postage £8.24


oh wow thats really good value!

I'll be in touch when i've got the new vivs in my hands (as it were) so the measurements are perfect.

cheers for getting back to me so quickly :no1:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

OK thanks for the enquiry


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

If you order more than one a private courier would be cheaper at £10


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Hello*

Hi there I got your forum posting re the vivarium flooring tiles through a search on google... I was wondering if you still have any left as I desperately need some for my lil Beardie. If you do, how much roughly is it gonna cost me to cover a tanks floor space that is 36inches by 18inches? Thank you so much in advance. RachyD.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

have you got any pics of this stuff??


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

RachyD said:


> Hi there I got your forum posting re the vivarium flooring tiles through a search on google... I was wondering if you still have any left as I desperately need some for my lil Beardie. If you do, how much roughly is it gonna cost me to cover a tanks floor space that is 36inches by 18inches? Thank you so much in advance. RachyD.


£12 plus postage of £8.24


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Payment*

Oh thats excellent thank you.... how and where would you like the payment sent? Let me know when you need my adress too...


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

RachyD said:


> Oh thats excellent thank you.... how and where would you like the payment sent? Let me know when you need my adress too...


I accept paypal to [email protected] you can just please your requirements and address there also if thats ok? Failing that let me know and I can give you my address. all cheques are payable to Reptile Rescue Den Fund.


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Cheque*

Unfortunately I'm having probs accessing my paypal at the mo so sending a cheque would be a lot easier if thats ok.... where should I send it to? I'll enclose my address with the cheque too. By the way thanks so much for the rapid responses.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

PM sent with my details love


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, just wondered whever you would allow pick up, and cash on collection??
I don't use paypal(long story) and have a couple of mates who live in and around Bolton so shouldn't be a problem finding you.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

bronzeyis200 said:


> Hi, just wondered whever you would allow pick up, and cash on collection??
> I don't use paypal(long story) and have a couple of mates who live in and around Bolton so shouldn't be a problem finding you.


Collection is fine


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

do u have any pictures>


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Will post pics tomorrow when I have better light as i have a crap cam lol


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

ok thanks,


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Address*

Sorry me again.... I jus need your address to send the cheque to so I can get the mat asap. Thanks again. RachyD.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

RachyD said:


> Sorry me again.... I jus need your address to send the cheque to so I can get the mat asap. Thanks again. RachyD.


I have PM'ed it to you Rach


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

surely a 3x2 would be £24?:blush:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Nope £12 but you can pay 24 if you like lol


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> I have PM'ed it to you Rach


Doh!! Sorry I was having a blonde moment!! Lol.. Thanks ever so much, the cheque will be sent by first class tomorrow with all the measurements and my address enclosed. Thanks again. :no1:


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

still waiting for pics could u post them today please


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

have pmed you a few days ago still waiting on pic and a price


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

OK here is a close up of the mats with our reps.
















And here is what they look like a lil' further away.








If your interested let me know whether you want the smooth or the ridged.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

how do you clean the rigid ones if reps poo on it ??? and it goes through the gaps?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

It's solid mat with ridges.The poo does go into the ridges but cleans easily with a firm brush when your washing it. I have the ridged for my bosc and it only takes 5 mins to clean with disinfectant and warm water and a firm brush like I have said. The smooth is easier though.  A second mat is adviced though whilst your cleaning and drying the orginal off of course.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

:up::up::up:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

try putting the ad in the classifieds...you will get more veiws/buyers


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Good idea matie thanks


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

RachyD said:


> Sorry me again.... I jus need your address to send the cheque to so I can get the mat asap. Thanks again. RachyD.


Rachy just letting you know that your cheque has now been banked today, so when it clears I will send you mat out to you love.


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Matting*

Thank you so much. I'll let you know when I have rcvd it. It's going to make things so much easier fo me!! Lol.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Cheques cleared will post most likely on friday as this is the only time i can get a lift to post office as I have been told to stay off my feet for a while. Long story, but i will confirm on Friday


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Postage*

Friday is fine thanks, just please don't do urself any damage cause of me!!! Whenever you feel well enough is ok with me. Thanks again. Rachy


----------



## larsselleth (Feb 14, 2008)

*Heat Matt*

Hey your green flooring looks great. Would it be ok for my tortoise? What about the heat matt too? Can this go directly on top of the heat matt or do you recomend sumoething in between too?
Can I have a quote on 110cm x 37cm?
Regards,


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

It's fine for all reptiles and the heat mats can go underneath but obviously use your mats with stats.


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Mat delivery*

Hi again. I jus wanted to chk whether you had managed to post the floor mat yet? No worries if your still not up to it, just making sure postman pat hasn't run off with it as I haven't rcvd anything yet. Lol.


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Floor Mat*

Ok now I'm really worried..... not only cause I've given you money but also cause you haven't replied to my last msg. If you could jus please let me know whats going on... Thanks.


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sorry I really have gotta get used to this website!! Lol... I've jus found your msg in PM....Thank you so much... I'll let you know as soon as it arrives. (Don't worry I'm dying my hair black 2morro!!!)


----------



## RachyD (Jan 27, 2008)

*Thank you, thank you, thank you*

Just wanted to say my mat arrived today... its fantastic thanks, my beardie loves it and it makes his viv look really cosy. Lol.. Thanks ever so much.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Your welcome Rach


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Still available and cut to size.


----------

